# show us your carved pumpkins



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

well here goes. my first attempt EVER at carving a pumpkin, so pardon the simple design. being as clumsy as i am, i'm just glad i still have all my digits.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like it. It looks evil and feline.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Weren't you complaining of the waste of food, when I posted the article on the giant pumpkins at the Alaska state fair? And I don't think that one will be recycled. rofl 
Nice looking pumpkin, though.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Would plecos eat the cut out pieces? I know I like salted, roasted pumpkin seeds.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/water-hole/20968-great-pumpkin.html


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

BV77 said:


> Weren't you complaining of the waste of food, when I posted the article on the giant pumpkins at the Alaska state fair? And I don't think that one will be recycled. rofl
> Nice looking pumpkin, though.


yes!! i am feeling DAMN guilty. my wife came home one day with this thing and i asked her how we're going to cook it. she said, "you're going to carve it. since you've never done it before!"

we had a 20-min discussion about how it's wasteful and that it's a retarded tradition anyway. she promises this will be the last time, with the caveat that we might have to do it again at least once when we have kids. she further opined that this wasteful practice helps keep the local agricultural economy afloat, and that we would cook the seeds.

so yeah. she knows better than to pull this nonsense again.

but in the meantime, she's also tickled pink by my sitting on the floor wrestling with this thing, and how it looks sitting on the front steps.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

LOL, just giving you a hard time...


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

BV77 said:


> LOL, just giving you a hard time...


you SHOULD. people should live by what they say.


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

My friend was having a pumpkin carving party. Mine is the skull on the right.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

crazyfishlady said:


> ... Mine is the skull on the right.


hmmmm...... looks suspiciously like a totenkopf emblem.

: ponderous :


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

these were my pumpkins last year. This year i have been to busy to carve one. I did a sick pumpkin because these were home grown and they wernt ripe yet...


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think they are all very awesome. I like the ones that aren't cut all the way through, that eerie glow is so cool. I gave up trying to carve pumpkins a couple of years ago because mine always look more like Jason Vories and Freddie Kruger got a hold of them and they collaps before Trick or Treat night anyway. lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> i am feeling DAMN guilty


Pay off you conscience. Go buy rice or beans with the same weight as the pumpkin and give it to a local food bank. Guilt is useless unless it moves us to act.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 28, 2007)

here's mine from last yr. Same as Asully, havent had time to do one this yr....yet










-Carlo


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, you all are gonna make mine look like child's play....lol


----------

